# 40k Apparel?



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone know of a good site to get 40k Shirts n stuff?

I think GW is missing out on a pretty large market with out having this kind of stuff on their website...

Like I might be tempted to get a bumper sticker that said "My other ride is a Land Raider"


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

you could buy a white shirt and some of that sticker paper and a 40k image


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a custom shirt place here in San Antonio that I'm thinking of asking if they'll do some 40K for me.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

More importantly why would you buy a shirt from GW when they would charge you an arm and a leg lol...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW have on occassion ventured into clothing and such, i myself have a belt buckle and aquilla badges somewhere in the house, they used to do t shirts and jewelry stuff too.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

This is all you need.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> More importantly why would you buy a shirt from GW when they would charge you an arm and a leg lol...


I would happily pay $15-$25 for a Tee-shirt, and around $50-$70 for a cool hoody. Well as long as the design was cool.



spanner94ezekiel said:


> This is all you need.


:shok:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Bugmans Bar does clothes and the like. They even do a bumper sticker with the landraider phrase I think. Not much help to you I know as your in the US.

Here is a linky to bugmans merchandise.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Bugmans usually stock more and different things than what is advertised on their website, bolter key rings, bookmarks, large squishy dice, you ever get the chance, definitely worth a visit. But then telling you lot that is definitely preaching to the choir


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Good thread. GW is definitely missing out on merch. Dont know why something so blatantly obvious eludes them. Makes you wonder what kind fuckwits run that place.

With that being said, I picked up one of those cheapo shirts. "My Sword is Hated" one if youve seen it. Ive had a few ppl recognize and comment on it, and pretty much anybody I interact with will glance down and read it. Nothing better than advertising blatant xenophobia and hatred :so_happy:


----------

